# Can anyone explain what QLA is?



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Apr 3, 2020)

This is dan pena.




The old man has been slipping into my notifications lately and seems to be rather wealthy but everywhere I go it seems like someone's either advertising his book or they're some weird weepy shills. This forum seems like the only place I know where nobody really tries to upsell anything.
From what I do know about him (taken with a salt shaker), he was some barrio kid from LA who apparently only listened to classical music given by his overachieving cop dad while getting into fist fights and fucking his way through the ghetto. Eventually, he found his way to being an Army officer got some degree, fucked around with mercenary finance and all of a sudden this old man is handing out pamphlets.
If you know anything else about him, then I'll take it. Also, if there's any real detailed explanation of the whole process beyond buy out old people.


----------



## Harvey Danger (Apr 3, 2020)

Lol, if you can reach 2000 decision makers in 6 months, you won't make $10 million, you'll just buy 10 lottery tickets and win 11 times, because you're too charmed for real life.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Apr 3, 2020)

He's a borderline "fake" guru who sells (probably legitimate) business advice but also self help bullshit and still feels the need to lie for his image. TL;DR read classic self help books and save yourself time and potential monetary investment.

Let me be clear: dude's obviously not faking his wealth. But how much of that has been obtained through consulting or selling people on the idea of them getting rich, or running a company that does that?


----------

